# Breeder in New England



## annz

Hi.

I live in Rhode Island and am looking for a reputable breeder in the New England area.

Any ideas? opinions? 

Thanks in advance-
Ann Z


----------



## Havtahava

This exact same question just came up last week. Can you do a forum search for the word England that was done in the last two weeks?


----------



## annz

Oops. Will do thanks!
annz


----------



## Havtahava

You may still get more info here because people will see it as a new topic and will want to respond, but they may also think it is a repeat and ignore it.

If you don't find answers there, c'mon back and let us know that wasn't helpful and I'm sure several will assist you.


----------



## lfung5

I love Mary Cane's dogs. She is a small show breeder that does all the testing. She is also a member of the Dealware Havanese Club. Her website is not updated but her name is Moorea Havanese. If you go to the Havanese Gallery you can see some of her beautiful dogs. Good luck!


----------



## iluvhavs

I'm new here, but being from New England, thought I'd jump in.

I got my first hav from Kamelott Kennels, Toby Billar is the breeder. She only has one litter per year, but recently had one. She's located in Dover,MA

Also, have seen Jubolee Havanese (in New Hampshire) at a few local shows. Go to a local dog show and buy the show directory. In the back of the book are the names of the owners of the dogs being shown, along with addresses. Ask at the show, or make some calls later to find out who they recommend.

Good luck! Local is always better.


----------



## Missy

Welcome to both new New Englanders!!!


----------



## ginny

I am in New England. Our Hav puppy is from Doreen Kenney, LaHacienda Kennels, Barnstable MA (Cape Cod). She is well known in the area. My puppy shares many of the same ancestors that were posted in the thread a couple of weeks ago on who is related to whom-- two that I recall are Los Perritos & Noblegold.
Doreen has been breeding for a long time, has the parents of her puppies and lets you come and visit before and after the puppies are born.
She has been available to me for my many questions.


----------



## irnfit

I would agree with trying Mary Cane. I have seen some of her puppies and they are just beautiful and have great temperments. Also, Cindy Lisai, a show breeder is in Vermont (Peekaboos Havanese). My Kodi's sire is one of Cindy's dogs.


----------



## jillnors2

Does LaHacienda Kennel do the recommended Health testing? I don't see much information posted on this Kennel.


----------



## ginny

I don't know what Doreen does for testing- if the parents or puppies are tested. When we were looking around for a puppy we did not know about testing. 

Doreen has 7or 8 adult Havanese, not all related. She will take back a puppy at any time. She has been supportive with all my questions. 

Doreen did not rush me when I first went to visit and meet her dogs. Every one of the dogs sat on my lap. I got to see all the dogs each time I went over. 

After the puppies were around four weeks we got to meet the litter. 

I returned several times to visit and even took my then three year old granddaughter to meet all the puppies.

If you call or email Doreen she will answer your questions.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Ginny - health testing should be the first thing that a breeder speaks about - it's sooo, sooo, so important. It sounds like your breeder is trying to do right, perhaps invite her to join the forum and let her know about the HCA breeder's web page.


----------



## ginny

Thank you for the excellent and important suggestions.

Doreen has years of showing, breeding, and is a member of the Havanese Club of America. I assume she is aware of health testing and that the parents are certified. Not a question I recall knowing to ask but it could have been brought up by Doreen. I also could have been so head over heels in love meeting her dogs that I did not hear much that Doreen had to say at the first couple of interviews!

I visited the kennel for the first time almost a year ago. Going through HCA, I spoke with breeders from all around. Some seemed wonderful, some seemed flakey, some did not want to show the kennel conditions. I cannot say I recall any breeder talking about the certifications-I have probably forgotten. 

The last breeder I found was Doreen's. It was reassuring to find a kennel close to home. I liked everything I saw at the kennel and loved all the dogs-- I would have been very happy taking any one of them home with me. I spoke to local vets and trainers who had high regard for her dogs. I was fortunately able to talk to several of her puppy owners and they have equally high regard for her.

Good advice about this forum - I had told her that we joined and that I was finding lots of hints and support.

The fault is with me, not Doreen- I asked general health questions but did not ask to look at certification papers. 

In the end I had to go with my gut feeling- but considered the fantastic dogs she owns, open door policy, local professionals, and happiness of her other Hav owners. She is very selective in placing her puppies.

It was also a major factor having our breeder close by in case we needed her--and we have!

Thanks again for the excellent guidance.


----------



## jillnors2

Ginny,
I'm so glad you are pleased with your breeder.


> Doreen has years of showing, breeding, and is a member of the Havanese Club of America. I assume she is aware of health testing and that the parents are certified.


I would not make assumptions where health testing is concerned. I don't see any results listed in the OFA database for this kennel. Not to say the dogs are not tested, I just don't see this and will not assume they are.

I'm not discrediting this breeder at all since I don't know her. I don't think she has shown Havanese for many years and she's not on HCA's breeder referral list at the present time BUT your happiness says A LOT. I personally wouldn't endorse a breeder without seeing health test results.


----------



## arlene

I would also highly recommend Mary Cane (Moorea Havanese). 

Arlene


----------



## mybella

I sent a private message too. But, wanted to do a general post so you could see the picture of my wonderful Bella.

I got Bella from June Hartzog (www.jubolee.com). June is very active in the Havanese Club of America and is located in Amherst, NH. She actively shows her dogs too. I think it's best to call her.

I know she was planning on a litter this year (from Bella's mom mated with a chocolate).

Marie


----------



## ginny

None of the breeders I called talked about health testing first. They talked price. They talked about their show dog status. One told me she lied to a breeder in order to buy a dog from that kennel.

I also spoke with some great people. Maybe every one I interviewed except Doreen has the proper health credentials but neglected to bring up the subject.

The quick checking I did this morning has at least some of my pup's grandparents CERF tested. 

With my enthusiasm and happiness with our breeder I think I have destroyed Doreen's good name.


----------



## iluvhavs

Most breeders I spoke to in my search for both of my dogs, did not talk about health testing on their own. But when asked for information, they gladly offered it. I think since most of these breeders also show, to get their dogs championships, and help to improve the breed, they usually health test. I know everyone I dealt with did. That includes Kamelott Kennels in Dover, MA (www.kamelottkennels.com) and Jubolee in Amherst, NH (jubolee.com).

If you ask to see the contract they work with, it often mentions that they "guarantee to sell you a healthy pup", and that the parents have been health tested. Ask for get the names of the parents, and you can check the CERF website to see if they have been CERF tested and what the results are. http://www.vmdb.org/cerf.html

I started my search at the North Shore Kennel Club's show in Topsfield, MA. Why not check for an upcoming local dog show and go and hang around. See who's there showing, look at their dogs, introduce yourself and ask for advice on available litters. September 12-14 in Falmouth, MA is a show put on by South SHore Kennel Club. It will be at the Barnstable County Fairgrounds. I'm sure you'll find many of the local breeders there. Check out the website for more info www.cranberrycluster.com


----------



## luv3havs

Ginny,
If you like what you hear from Doreen and you like her dogs, I say go for it.


----------



## jillnors2

Ginny,
Doreen sounds fantastic and no one is bashing her at all. I was just asking if she performed health testing, she may or she may not. I guess no one knows until they ask her. 

Your girl looks beautiful and I love that your Breeder has a lot of experience and an open door policy, that is great!!
Jill


----------



## pjewel

ginny said:


> I don't know what Doreen does for testing- if the parents or puppies are tested. When we were looking around for a puppy we did not know about testing.
> 
> Doreen has 7or 8 adult Havanese, not all related. She will take back a puppy at any time. She has been supportive with all my questions.
> 
> Doreen did not rush me when I first went to visit and meet her dogs. Every one of the dogs sat on my lap. I got to see all the dogs each time I went over.
> 
> After the puppies were around four weeks we got to meet the litter.
> 
> I returned several times to visit and even took my then three year old granddaughter to meet all the puppies.
> 
> If you call or email Doreen she will answer your questions.


I have nothing to say, other than the fact that your little baby is so stinkin' cute I can't stand it.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh goodness, we didn't mean to bash her - I'd never do that without knowing someone personally and have a darn good reason. Personally, while I prefer that someone does breeding "perfectly", you can't fault someone with a good heart that is trying to do their best. Enjoy your puppy!


----------

